# Software/Application for Packet Prioritization



## WarEagleAU (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of an application or software that would prioritize packets of information. Say I want my VOIP (Vonage home line) to have priority when the phone rings and people are using it, followed by websurfing/downloading with uTorrent, etc.  Wondered what you all are using and hows it worked and what recommendations you can give? I have cFospeed installed but thats really to allow downloading without hurting your web browsing.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 27, 2008)

54 persons have viewed this thread and not anyone has mentioned anything or told me to go fly a kite. Sheesh folks...


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 28, 2008)

I use the QoS settings on my router.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 29, 2008)

well it so happens that I did find a firmware update that has QoS. Not sure how well it works because my connection dropped two times last night. Phone does sound alot better today though


----------



## niko084 (Aug 29, 2008)

There are a few different things you can use but most are OS dependent, the best ones I know run on linux.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 29, 2008)

i swear on my life that if you run openWRT + X-Wrt whiterussian that you will be 100% pleased with it.

also if you use the latest version of DD-WRT that you will be like somewhere around 85-90% pleased with it.


----------



## FatForester (Aug 29, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> i swear on my life that if you run openWRT + X-Wrt whiterussian that you will be 100% pleased with it.
> 
> also if you use the latest version of DD-WRT that you will be like somewhere around 85-90% pleased with it.



Haha I like the comparison of pleasure with percentages. I am 60% pleased with oranges, 80% with grapes, and Tomato is pretty awesome. 

I haven't tried out openWRT yet but you should check out DD-WRT and Tomato as well. All of them are really similar so just test them out and see which version / settings work best.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 29, 2008)

ive heard really great things about tomato but never tried it myself


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

problem is, tomator, DD-WRT doesnt work with my router. Pete at DD-WRT checked for me and because of my router, the chip it uses isnt linux compatible so those are out of the question. the QoS has been working pretty damn well though. I honestly dont think there is anything out there currently to work with my DIR 615 Dlink Wireless N.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

I just googled all the ones mrhuggles mentioned and I dont think any of them support my router. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 30, 2008)

maybe you should use that fact as a reason to buy a 300 dollar wireless N  router that will just crash every 5 minutes?

lol, go spend like 50 bux on an openWRT supported router, then grab a openWRT white russian package with X-Wrt installed and youll be set for life, and if you get an avila gateworks router, which would be a little bit expensive IMHO but alot less than the crazy things that they try to sell you in the retail market,... you will be set for the whole rest of your life, any time u need to you can just upgrade it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

As I said, Im doing fine with the QoS firmware upgrade and am extremely happy. My router is fine. That is, until I upgrade to the Extreme N one


----------

